# K 22 vs. 17 or 18 Masterpiece ?



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

1) Can someone explain the relationship between these 3? Are they all separate S&W .22 revolvers or is the model 17 & model 18 masterpiece's both referred to as K 22's? (or am I totally wrong?) 
2) Also, I believe S&W still makes a model 17 masterpiece as a classic revolver, but I'm not sure. If they do is it the same quality as the older revolver referred to as the k 22?
3) Also, how does the S&W model 617 compare?

Thanks,


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Take your question over to the Smith and Wesson forum and you will get the correct information. http://smith-wessonforum.com


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I know that site, but can't get to it from work. Hoping someone here could help.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

sgc said:


> 1) Can someone explain the relationship between these 3? Are they all separate S&W .22 revolvers or is the model 17 & model 18 masterpiece's both referred to as K 22's? (or am I totally wrong?)
> 2) Also, I believe S&W still makes a model 17 masterpiece as a classic revolver, but I'm not sure. If they do is it the same quality as the older revolver referred to as the k 22?
> 3) Also, how does the S&W model 617 compare?
> 
> Thanks,


In 1931 S & W came out with the K-22 Outdoorsman. This was a .22 rimfire double action revolver - known to collectors as the K-22 1st. Model. In 1940 they made some manufacturing changes and called it the K-22 Masterpiece, now known to collectors as the Pre-War, K-22 2nd. Model. In 1946, again following some manufacturing changes S & W still called it the K-22 Masterpiece but collectors refer to it as the Postwar, 3rd. Model and more casually as the "Pre-Model 17." In 1957 S & W dropped most "names" for their revolvers and adopted instead #'s. The K-22 Masterpiece became the Model 17 and was cataloged until about 1995 in various configurations. These various K-22s and Model 17s had 6 " barrels and were built on S & W's K-frame as were the untold numbers of their .38 Special Military & Police (Model 10) revolvers - the typical "police" revolver prior to the coming of semi-autos.

Between 1949 and 1956 S & W built the K-22 Combat Masterpiece (Pre-Model 18) and in 1957 the name was changed to the Model 18. As opposed to the M17s with the 6" barrel the M18s had 4" barrels.

As part of their Classic series S & W on their current website offers both the Model 17 Masterpiece (6" barrel) and the Model 18 Combat Masterpiece. Both rather pricey at $959.00 and $919.00 respectively although this is M.S.R.P. and can probably be found considerably less if you shop around. Both are blued. Never seen either but have seen and shot a M29 Classic (.44 Magnum) It is a very, very nice revolver but the trigger, blueing and case colors - again while very, very nice - are not up to the standards of S & W revolvers from earlier times. Also they come with the god-awful hammer-safety lock which is an anathema to most everyone of the S & W forum. Having said all of this these are still the finest revolvers generally available today and they will hold their value far beyond anything else on the market.

The 617 - 6" barrel, stainless and rubber Hogue type grips is a bit less at $829.00 - not my kind of gun compared to others that are blued and have wood stocks.

If it were me I'd search out an earlier blued model. I once had one that was built in 1961 and the trigger was unbelievably smooth, totally grit free and not a bit of over travel - why did I ever sell it - dumb move. One of these revolvers will hold their value for a long, long time even though you may shoot it as long as you take care of it.

Here's one on GunsAmerica:










Model 17-3 (3rd. manufacturing change of the original M17 - manufacturing changes were very slight - in the 3rd. the rear sight leaf screw was re-positioned,) 97 % plus, pinned barrel and recessed cylinder (both pluses to collectors) , built ca. 1977 and the "correct" style box but I bet not the box that the gun was shipped in. Nice example of what's out there and price - $779.00.


This is what S & W blueing used to be like even as late as the early 1980s: 










note the reflection of the ammo box on the cylinder ( my M-15 K-38 Combat Masterpiece.) 

Long answer but I hope it helps.

Hoppe's No.10


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

Hoppe's no.10, thanks. That's what I was looking for. If possible, it's a little older Model 17 that I would like to find. I may post on the S&W site to see what the opinions are on the Classic Model 17 S&W sells now.


----------

